# Deciding on a fursona?



## Crazyshepherd (Sep 22, 2012)

I have had multiple fursonas, and it always seems to boil down to Canine vs. Feline. I try to make it so that my personality is apparent but my "personality" changes so often I can't keep up! Right now I see myself as more of a feline, possibly a snow leopard? But the thing is, once I decide on a fursona I usually end up changing it a few days later. This makes it kinda hard to order art or remain a recognizable icon, if that makes any sense..

I've decided that maybe getting an outside opinion on my basic personality traits would help, so what do guys think I would be? based on the following traits?



I am nocturnal, I function easier and I'm more active at night, my eyes are even extremely sensitive to bright lights. 
Depending on the day I can be extremely shy or social, but generally prefer solitude. 
It takes a while for me to trust but once somebody gains it I am really open and caring about that individual ^^ 
I like to sleep! 
I am uneasy in large, open spaces or around people I don't know. 
I like high up places where I can see everything that's going on around me without being completely obvious 
I like to hide in small places, I don't like areas where I feel exposed. 
I usually don't get into things I know I can't get out of, and I'm usually shy in new situations. 
I like comfortable situations and a reliable schedule, stability. 
I am usually not very social, unless I'm hyped up on caffeine X3 
I love cold weather <3 
I'm not very fond of getting wet, I don't like swimming. Exceptions: Rain, snow, (and obviously X3 drinking/bathing) 
Unless I'm hyper or very comfortable around somebody I am very quiet and observative. 
I am not exceptionally bold in any way 

(keep in mind these are just key traits that I've noticed have NOT changed over the years, things change for me all the time) Any suggestions would be really great :3 Right now I think I sound more like a snow leopard or some other type of large cat, but I've been one before, along with lioness, tiger, mountain lion and leopard, and none really stuck, I have yet to make a lasting connection with any of the fursonas I have created.

On the Canine part of it I have been several breeds of domesticated dog, wolf, coyote, and at least two types of foxes. I've been a furry for a few years now (like 2-3?) and I really kinda want to 'settle down' if you know what I mean, I don't like having a fursona that I feel does not truly represent me, but I also don't like making a new one every week. Help?


----------



## jorinda (Sep 22, 2012)

Sounds like a chinchilla. (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chinchilla)
They tend to sleep all day, become active at night, like to climb or hide in small places, and hate getting wet :-D


----------



## Crazyshepherd (Sep 22, 2012)

jorinda said:


> Sounds like a chinchilla. (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chinchilla)
> They tend to sleep all day, become active at night, like to climb or hide in small places, and hate getting wet :-D



I have actually considered rodents before, but encountered one problem, they are relatively weak in a physical state, or at least compared to other, larger species. I love chinchillas (and other rodents <3) but one other thing I try to convey in my fursona is strength, kinda representing having a strong.. mental/emotional? strength.. Does that make any sense?

I'm not narrowing it down just to dogs and cats, but I know both wolves and many large cats face things like threat of extinction, hunting, habitat loss, and a multitude of other things I can compare to things that have happened to me. habitat loss-homelessness/ threat of extinction-sort of represents a period I went through where multiple challenges in my life were pushing me towards thoughts of not wanting to exist.

While I'm thinking about other species.. well bears are rather bold and can be fairly aggressive.. otters are a little to playful.. marsupials, I don't think suit me very well either. I've never really like the idea of flight and I love the idea of being fluffy ^^ so birds are probably not a very good option.. and reptiles, well, I love them but I don't think I'd be fairly represented by a cold blooded being..

I'm still looking into other animal species and really appreciate your suggestion :3 I hope I made sense, I'm a little tired >.<


----------



## CalebShaw (Sep 22, 2012)

Have you ever thought about Badgers?


----------



## Crazyshepherd (Sep 22, 2012)

CalebShaw said:


> Have you ever thought about Badgers?



I haven't, actually. Aren't badgers notorious for being aggressive though? I'm not sure if that's true as a general behavior or if it's just a territorial/defensive but even in a tough situation I am a complete pacifist, and will only use aggression if I'm going to be injured otherwise. I prefer flight over fight lolz


----------



## ausren (Sep 22, 2012)

Maybe a Margay? They're nocturnal, stay in high places, are solitary and are a threatened species.

To be honest, I don't think you should put too much pressure on finding an animal that is identical to you. People can change, and it's fun to choose an animal that you like, rather than trying to match it up with yourself. I can certainly understand your reasoning though. Good luck.


----------



## CalebShaw (Sep 22, 2012)

Crazyshepherd said:


> I haven't, actually. Aren't badgers notorious for being aggressive though? I'm not sure if that's true as a general behavior or if it's just a territorial/defensive but even in a tough situation I am a complete pacifist, and will only use aggression if I'm going to be injured otherwise. I prefer flight over fight lolz


They can be aggressive if need to be.


----------



## Moss (Sep 23, 2012)

How about a Canadian Lynx?
They live in Canada and Alaska. Snow and cold. 
They hunt at night, they're nocturnal. 
They usually live alone, but during mating season, they do more than mate- they might hunt together, snuggle, and play for a few days before the female leaves. Some female lynx's are known to cross paths with other lynx's when they both have babies, and act motherly to each others cub. (So in other words, lynx's mostly enjoy solitude but can also be social when they want to.)
Like most felines, they are very quiet and observational (especially when they have cubs) and they don't make any bold moves when hunting, they always wait and observe quietly until they get the right opportunity to strike. 
Lynx's are extremely strong, in the wild when their cubs are threatened by wolves, they are known to protect their babies against them, and usually succeeding and injuring or killing the wolf. So, they're stronger than they seem.
So, there you go, Canadian Lynx. Fun fact; they are known to be monogamous sometimes (they get together with the same mate every mating season.) So that shows they are most comfortable with other Lynx that they know and trust.


----------



## BouncyOtter (Sep 23, 2012)

First thing that came to my head was a loris (or maybe another nocturnal primate).  You can look it up if you don't know what it is.


----------

